# Possible purchase, please critique :)



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a filly I'm thinking about buying. Her name is Cashs Fiery Angel on all breed pedigree. She'd be a potential barrel horse, in this photo she is 1 1/2 years old (she's two now). I know the girl selling her personally and she has gotten out of horses and into modeling/acting/singing, so that's her reason for selling since she lives in LA mostly now. I'm waiting to get more updated pictures of the filly, too.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Her hindquarters. She stands at 14.2 right now.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Front end.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

A more recent picture of her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her color alone is enough to make a person want to own her. But, she also seems to me to be well built. ever so slightly over the knee on front left, but it's like nothing. she's still dainty looking but will fill out in the next year.
may I ask how much she is asking for this beauty?


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Right now 4,000 neg.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Very pretty girl. Is she going gray?


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

She is nicely built. The only thing I notice about her conformation that jumps out at me is her pasterns. I am NOT very knowledgeable about the best conformation for barrel racing, but have to wonder if those long pasterns would be suitable for those stressing sharp turns. At her age in the photo she should grow into them a bit more, but they are still going to be pretty long...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Tryst said:


> Very pretty girl. Is she going gray?


Neither the sire nor the dam are grey, so no grey going on here...


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tryst said:


> Very pretty girl. Is she going gray?


Nope, she's a smokey buckskin.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Faceman said:


> She is nicely built. The only thing I notice about her conformation that jumps out at me is her pasterns. I am NOT very knowledgeable about the best conformation for barrel racing, but have to wonder if those long pasterns would be suitable for those stressing sharp turns. At her age in the photo she should grow into them a bit more, but they are still going to be pretty long...


I also noticed her long pasterns, I'm waiting to see her in person to really judge them. I don't want to get a horse that'll end up lame in a few years. I also am wanting to see how she moves. I always liked the filly, I remember being jealous when I seen pictures of her as a weanling 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

My concern were those long pasterns as well; not sure how they would hold up to the demands of barrel racing.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

She's definitely maturing nicely!


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cashs Fiery Angel Lunging 1.MOV - YouTube


Here's a video of her. She's hasn't been worked with much since the owner has been busy with the other.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

I really like how strong her topline and coupling appear. I see the pasterns as a concern and she appears fairly straight in her hind leg. Nice enough shoulder. Neck perhaps a touch on the short side, but ties in nicely. Very pretty, feminine head. IMO you can't tell much from that video as the circle is way too small to see her normal movement.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank y'all  when I go to look at her, I'll take a video and more pictures. I've never seen her in person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blackdieselpony (Feb 26, 2012)

she looks like a nice responsive filly good luck with her and hopefullu her pasterns even out with her body as she gets older


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Except for her pasterns being slightly longer than I'd personally like, there is much more to like about this filly, than not. She is very young in the pic and will only look even better at maturity. 

Lizzie


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Except for her pasterns being slightly longer than I'd personally like, there is much more to like about this filly, than not. She is very young in the pic and will only look even better at maturity.
> 
> Lizzie



Do you think her pasterns would cave under all the pressure in barrel racing? That's mostly what I'm concerned about is them not being able to hold up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I imagine those who do serious barrel racing, would be more able to answer that. 

Lizzie


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

I looked at her today, her pasterns really didn't look long in person. She's a sweet sweet filly, really in your pocket. Smart, too. Hasn't been working with in 6 months but retained everything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She is nice. A bit down hill and quite straight through her hocks but over all put together well.

I hated seeing such a young horse being driven around on the end of a lead rope like that. Good way to twist a growth plate and end up with nothing. 

Pretty little horse.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

We decided to get her. Thank you everybody for critiquing her!! I'll try to add pictures once we get her home Saturday 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats!! She's a cutie and should mature very nicely. While her pasterns are a bit on the long side, they have good angle. Just to hopefully minimize the risk of injury, I'd be really particular about conditioning her and warming her up plenty before asking much.


Gorgeous color too .


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Congrats!! She's a cutie and should mature very nicely. While her pasterns are a bit on the long side, they have good angle. Just to hopefully minimize the risk of injury, I'd be really particular about conditioning her and warming her up plenty before asking much.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color too .


Thank you! I do plan on doing everything to minimize the risk, though when I seem her, I dd notice she was trimmed a tad short, and in person her pasterns didn't look nearly as long. She was such a sweetheart! I'm super excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equestrianfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

love the colour. slightly herring gutted but that won't affect her work.also very slight, but will fill out with training and feed.
Beauty, I think she would be a great investment but much more importantly a good competition partner and friend


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

equestrianfriend said:


> love the colour. slightly herring gutted but that won't affect her work.also very slight, but will fill out with training and feed.
> Beauty, I think she would be a great investment but much more importantly a good competition partner and friend


Thank you! The pictures really don't do her justice. I'll probably start a different thread once she gets here to show her improvement  I'm super excited! Saturday can't come fast enough! Lol, I actually had to look up herring gutted, learn something new everyday. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here are some more pictures, they aren't the best. but they may be able to show more.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*Critique*

To start off the critique, she looks well balanced. Other than being bum high which is likely due to her growth spurt, she is well balanced. I don't find her more heavy in front or long in the back.

I find her neck is set at the base of the shoulder which is what you want to see, however her head and neck are a little bit small for her body. Her neck length should be one third of the horse's total length, but when I measure it its a little bit shy of it. Her head is a bit small, but quarter horses are naturally more inclined to have a smaller head simply based on the breed. 

Her shoulder is a little bit to upright for what I would want in a horse. The angle of her shoulder is an indication of what he gait is likely to be like. A steep shoulder will cause the horse to have its front legs to far under her which will not allow her to extend as much as you will want her to(ex:extensions and long flowy trot). With a short choppy gate, you will get more concussion in her front end. If you notice, most horses have a similar angle in their pastern which is the case with her.

Forearm spacing is normal for her age. I wouldn't want to see it this narrow in a horse who's working full time. Her legs are very straight and I can't see anything unusual with her front legs from the front. I dont see her cut at the knee or cut out under the knee, which would be a sign of weakness in the leg which would have put pressure on the tendons.

Her pasterns are of appropriate length and slope. You want an angle between 47-55 degrees which she has.

Her croup is definitely not level with her wither, but thats normal for a growing youngster. Something to re-evaluate when she is 3.5-4 yrs of age and she is near finishing her growth. I really like the shape of her hind quarters. Her stifle sits a bit higher giving her a triangular shaped bum, and does not match the height of the elbow which again is because of her growth spurt. If you look at the rear view tho, you can see her stifle is well formed and directly under her hip which is what you want.

The angle of her hocks is very nice. It is where it should be. It is hard to see with her tail in the way, but she looks to me like she is a little bit cow hocked, tho it could just be how she is standing, because I can see her front end was not properly set up for the photo, so I have a feeling she might be off balance. If she is cow hocked, it's probably one of the most common hind leg conformation faults. It will put more strain on her hocks which can cause bone spavin, tho in her case it would be very minor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

My2Geldings said:


> To start off the critique, she looks well balanced. Other than being bum high which is likely due to her growth spurt, she is well balanced. I don't find her more heavy in front or long in the back.
> 
> I find her neck is set at the base of the shoulder which is what you want to see, however her head and neck are a little bit small for her body. Her neck length should be one third of the horse's total length, but when I measure it its a little bit shy of it. Her head is a bit small, but quarter horses are naturally more inclined to have a smaller head simply based on the breed.
> 
> ...



Wow! Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

nessa1579 said:


> Wow! Thank you!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're very welcome!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nessa1579 said:


> Cashs Fiery Angel Lunging 1.MOV - YouTube
> 
> 
> Here's a video of her. She's hasn't been worked with much since the owner has been busy with the other.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 If your lucky she hasn't worked with her. Small circles is a big no no on a young horse.


----------



## nessa1579 (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/aria-222962/#post2930522

Here's the link to her other thread that I'll update as she is here and matures more.


----------

